# a woman's opinion



## Ipman (Sep 11, 2012)

I'm married for about 5 years now and i love my beautiful wife
very sexy but i don't think she likes pleasuring me as i like pleasuring her i really do like to it arouses me but i was wondering 
do you women like to arouse your guy because i feel she thinks that because i enjoy her she thinks i don't need her to enjoy me
if you know what i mean.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

It depends on the woman.Some women are more outgoing about providing pleasure and others aren't.You won't know what her deal is until you communicate with her or just take action...while you're laying there with her and kissing or whatever take her hand (gently!) and put it on your junk. Let the action show her what you need if you don't want to talk about it.
maybe she thinks you're alright with getting aroused by pleasing her and she needs to be told you want more from her.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

It took me 10-12 years before I realized how important it is to pleasure my husband they way he wanted. He never really expressed how until I asked and surprising him. It dawned on me how much support and love he was giving me. My husband does everything in his power to keep us happy and I fully appreciate it. It wasn't until my life slowed down until I realized this. Plus reading articles online really helped. We've always had a deep strong relationship. Now it's gone to a deeper level since I made that change in myself.

I really didn't know how things effect a man until a couple years ago. My husband puts my needs before his own, he's always done this since the day we met.


----------

